# Sailfish catch and release off of the Avon Pier



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

From Frisco Rod and Gun's facebook page.

Frisco Rod and Gun
John Kane with his sailfish catch and release off of the Avon Pier last week. He was casting a gotcha plug when the sailfish hit. Pretty work John!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

John Kane looks to have that pretty piece of water to himself, John still looks the same (except older and less youthful) after all these years and he is one of the few that King Fished when I did who are still at it. The Man is a "King Fishing Machine"

I am trying to picture the current configuration of this Kinnakeet Pier Tee to gauge its appeal in late October

The Dork hole is currently vacant (non-existent) as well as Pat's Casting Platform (non-existent) Correct?

So the current configuration is a L shaped affair with the South Side (New Dork Hole) set up to cast to Drum on a SW blow

Are they going to block the Avon end off a bit so someone can cast a heaver for Drum with out taking out a Pilgrim intent on Sea Mullet wandering into the impact zone?

Will there be Dork Hole South directional signs?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All good.. Will be AFTER Rodanthe,and no REAL dorkhole,so to speak.. When you fish the "end" it will essentially be the ole "T"... Dorkhole may be the sides now.. I can assure you that if drum are there,no seamullet anglers will be in the way...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

When I was 13 I saw a full size Sailfish sky about fifty yards off the Kitty Hawk beach, he skied with his sail extended as if he was posing for a picture

Never heard of full size Sail taken off an OBX pier have been around in the 1980's off of Nag Head Pier when little ones were in

They were about two feet long and they were billing glass minnows just as if they were full grown and mama was no where in sight


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> When I was 13 I saw a full size Sailfish sky about fifty yards off the Kitty Hawk beach, he skied with his sail extended as if he was posing for a picture
> 
> Never heard of full size Sail taken off an OBX pier have been around in the 1980's off of Nag Head Pier when little ones were in
> 
> They were about two feet long and they were billing glass minnows just as if they were full grown and mama was no where in sight


......42-43 lber taken from Kitty Hawk Pier......there was a mount of it on the pier til the HILTON took over......
Jolly Roger got one the same weight in "77 or 78.............


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just talked to a guy named shuey, some of you may know him but he has a lifetime pass on avon pier, he was there last weekend and he said he at one time saw 5 of those lil sails swimming circles at the end of the pier.
js


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice catch.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I saw Waykin hook one about 30 pounds on a buck tail couple of years ago but it jumped off.


----------

